# When i bring my tiel home?



## camnava95 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, fist time owner here.. on the 17th I'm getting my first tiel.. When I bring my cockatiel home, I've read that I should give them time to adjust to their new home.. but, here's the thing...I've also read different amount of times.. I've read to leave them alone for 1 day.. or 2 days... which is it..?? Or does it not matter


----------



## camnava95 (Oct 6, 2012)

Btw he's not tame


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I find it really depends on the bird and their personality. More skittish birds I'd give more time, maybe as much as three days. Most tame hand feds I would give them a day unless they're really nervous.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

B.J's. BRINGING HOME THE NEW BABY (BIRD)

Irrespective of what you have been told by the breeder or the pet shop, you have no idea how your new bird was treated prior to it being sold to you. 
This program has been written so that any new bird owner following it, be able to bond with any bird be it part tame or completely wild. The only difference will be that the wild bird will need a little more time to achieve the same level of success 

Your birds future home should be made ready. In the cage provide a basic seed mix, water, iodine block & cuttlebone. To prevent further upset to an already stressed fearful new bird. The preferred type of both water & seed containers are the tube type, which can be refilled without opening the cage door. 
A minimum of half the cage should be covered with a dark towel. This will help your new bird bird to settle down & get used to his new surroundings. 
Birds also prefer a cage against a wall or better still in a corner of a room. 
After allowing a couple of days for your bird to settle down.

A treat food is anything edible that the bird really enjoys other than the normal basic seed diet. After a few days your bird should be ready to take a treat food from your fingers through the bars. When your bird is happy to eat treats from your fingers. 
Then you can move on to feeding him by hand inside the cage. When feeding inside the cage use a hanky fixed to the bar above the door with two clothes pegs to act as a safety curtain to prevent your bird escaping via the open door. 

Offer him a favourite treat food by holding a small piece between your finger & thumb so your bird can reach it. If he appears in anyway disturbed. Remove your hand & allow him to calm down. 
Re-offer the treat, hold your hand still so he can eat. Remember offer it don't try to force it on them. If he doesn't eat withdraw & try again later, repeat until he eats. 
Keep trying, offer him different small treats as often as you can over the next few days. Your aim is to build up a strong bond of friendship & trust. 
After a day or two of successful hand feeding. Your bird should be ready for step-up........OK....B.J.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Since he is not tame, he will probably be a little more timid than the normal pet bird you bring home. Try to bring him home and into a semi-quiet room. One that has a little noise, but not the main part of the house. If he seems scared you can cover the cage with a blanket, leaving the front open for him to see out of. This should make him feel more secure.

Then I would leave him be for a full day, only changing food and water as the interaction. Be sure to talk to him softly and sweetly as you approach the cage in case he is sleeping or not facing you; you do not want to startle him. 

Once you get passed the first day, you can try these steps here:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

Remember to go at the bird's own pace and try not to become frustrated. Keep in mind that the bird is scared. If he bites, this is out of fear and not aggression. If you do become frustrated, then end the training session until you are feeling better.


----------

